# Stop controlling TV volume



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

I have a Samsung television and a Polk audio sound bar. I do not want my remote to attempt to operate the TV volume because I have turned the speakers off and I am just using the polk. Whenever I use the volume up on the remote it does work the Polk but it also tries to work the volume on the television and since I have the internal speakers turned off it brings me a little message in the middle of the screen that says it's "unavailable" and I'm tired of seeing that message every time I use my volume... I have to read the message about the volume on the TV being "unavailable" over and over and over. Is there any way to program the remotes so it will continue to work the power on the television but it will not try to change the volume? Actually I know that there is a way because the RCN technician who installed the TiVo stream 4K box took the remote and punched in a bunch of numbers and codes and made it work perfectly fine, but then when RCN or TiVo did an upgrade to the stream4K box it wiped out his programming and I could not figure out how to get RCN to send someone over you had the knowledge that guy had. So I've just had to put up with seeing the little message every time I use the volume.


----------



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

I'm using the TiVo remote and would like to just get it to stop trying to change the TV volume. Anybody know any secret tips?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Disable CEC and reprogram remote to any other TV brand besides the one you have.


----------



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> Disable CEC and reprogram remote to any other TV brand besides the one you have.


Thanks. I figured out how to disable CEC and I programmed my Samsung as if it were a Panasonic but now the remote will not do anything for me, it will not turn the Samsung on and off and it will not operate the Polk sound bar so I guess I'm just going to put it all back like it was.

Is there anyone out there who knows how to selectively have the TiVo remote work the power on my Samsung but not work the volume and also work the Polk sound bar. I know how to make it work the polk and how to make it work the Samsung the only thing I don't know how to do is stop it from operating the volume on the television. I have disabled the televisions speakers but now every time I operate the volume it changes the volume on the polk sound bar but it also brings up a menu in the middle of my TV screen that says that it's unavailable because it can't change the volume because I have disabled the speakers and I would like that little sign to stop coming up. I know there's a way to do it because the RCN technician who originally installed the cable box set it up for us and it was perfect but after an upgrade his programming was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get RCN to find him and get him back over here.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ChicagoDoug said:


> Thanks. I figured out how to disable CEC and I programmed my Samsung as if it were a Panasonic but now the remote will not do anything for me, it will not turn the Samsung on and off and it will not operate the Polk sound bar so I guess I'm just going to put it all back like it was.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who knows how to selectively have the TiVo remote work the power on my Samsung but not work the volume and also work the Polk sound bar. I know how to make it work the polk and how to make it work the Samsung the only thing I don't know how to do is stop it from operating the volume on the television. I have disabled the televisions speakers but now every time I operate the volume it changes the volume on the polk sound bar but it also brings up a menu in the middle of my TV screen that says that it's unavailable because it can't change the volume because I have disabled the speakers and I would like that little sign to stop coming up. I know there's a way to do it because the RCN technician who originally installed the cable box set it up for us and it was perfect but after an upgrade his programming was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get RCN to find him and get him back over here.


Well, you didn't mention keeping other TV or sound bar functions.

Put everything back the way it was, then grab your Samsung remote and dig into the menus and turn off your TV speaker.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

ChicagoDoug said:


> Thanks. I figured out how to disable CEC and I programmed my Samsung as if it were a Panasonic but now the remote will not do anything for me, it will not turn the Samsung on and off and it will not operate the Polk sound bar so I guess I'm just going to put it all back like it was.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who knows how to selectively have the TiVo remote work the power on my Samsung but not work the volume and also work the Polk sound bar. I know how to make it work the polk and how to make it work the Samsung the only thing I don't know how to do is stop it from operating the volume on the television. I have disabled the televisions speakers but now every time I operate the volume it changes the volume on the polk sound bar but it also brings up a menu in the middle of my TV screen that says that it's unavailable because it can't change the volume because I have disabled the speakers and I would like that little sign to stop coming up. I know there's a way to do it because the RCN technician who originally installed the cable box set it up for us and it was perfect but after an upgrade his programming was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get RCN to find him and get him back over here.


You need to conffig your remote to Polk audio under Settings<Remotes & Accessories < TiVo Remote. Mine, for example, has Panasonic tv, Sony Audio, which can be manually changed,


----------



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

slick1ru2 said:


> You need to conffig your remote to Polk audio under Settings<Remotes & Accessories < TiVo Remote. Mine, for example, has Panasonic tv, Sony Audio, which can be manually changed,


Thanks. Everything works. The TiVo remote works the TV power and the Polk soundbar. The TV speakers are off. The problem is the when I use the remote to adjust the Polk audio, an on screen message appears on the Samsung TV "not available" because the remote is also sending a signal to adjyst the TV speakers, which are off. I'm trying to find someone who knows the same programming codes that the RCN technician knew that made the remote operate the Polk audio sound bar and the TV's power but did not try to adjust the TVs speaker volume so that "not available" notification label will not keep popping up on the screen all the time.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

ChicagoDoug said:


> Thanks. Everything works. The TiVo remote works the TV power and the Polk soundbar. The TV speakers are off. The problem is the when I use the remote to adjust the Polk audio, an on screen message appears on the Samsung TV "not available" because the remote is also sending a signal to adjyst the TV speakers, which are off. I'm trying to find someone who knows the same programming codes that the RCN technician knew that made the remote operate the Polk audio sound bar and the TV's power but did not try to adjust the TVs speaker volume so that "not available" notification label will not keep popping up on the screen all the time.


You can go into the TiVo settings and try multiple settings for soundbar, You might find the one that works correctly.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ChicagoDoug said:


> Thanks. Everything works. The TiVo remote works the TV power and the Polk soundbar. The TV speakers are off. The problem is the when I use the remote to adjust the Polk audio, an on screen message appears on the Samsung TV "not available" because the remote is also sending a signal to adjyst the TV speakers, which are off. I'm trying to find someone who knows the same programming codes that the RCN technician knew that made the remote operate the Polk audio sound bar and the TV's power but did not try to adjust the TVs speaker volume so that "not available" notification label will not keep popping up on the screen all the time.


The remote isn’t sending both device signals simultaneously, only the TV volume. It then gets relayed to the bar via CEC. If your Polk sound bar also works with IR, then you can program the remote for A/V volume control instead of TV and use whatever the Polk works with. Some sound bars can be made to work with any arbitrary signals, others take specific ones. You’ll have to dig into the Polk manual to figure that out then program the remote to match.


----------



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> The remote isn’t sending both device signals simultaneously, only the TV volume. It then gets relayed to the bar via CEC. If your Polk sound bar also works with IR, then you can program the remote for A/V volume control instead of TV and use whatever the Polk works with. Some sound bars can be made to work with any arbitrary signals, others take specific ones. You’ll have to dig into the Polk manual to figure that out then program the remote to match.


Thanks, I can look into that but if I still want the remote to work the power on my Samsung TV, how do I get it to stop sending volume controls to the TV because that's what makes the notification label pop up that says "not available" since I have the speakers turned off.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ChicagoDoug said:


> Thanks, I can look into that but if I still want the remote to work the power on my Samsung TV, how do I get it to stop sending volume controls to the TV because that's what makes the notification label pop up that says "not available" since I have the speakers turned off.


Follow the instructions on screen to program A/V volume like I said after you determine what the Polk uses. It’s a different procedure than programming the TV volume.


----------



## ChicagoDoug (5 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> Follow the instructions on screen to program A/V volume like I said after you determine what the Polk uses. It’s a different procedure than programming the TV volume.


Ok, thanks!


----------

